
Simone Giertz turned a Tesla Model 3 into a pickup truck - gniv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKv_N0IDS2A
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20214332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20214332)

